# Slow tub drain



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

got a call today for a slow bathtub drain ho said his buddy put on a new trap this is what I found had to cut it out


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Buhahahaha


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's the best so far!! A+


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL, Got love the handy guy!!! 

Think thats one of those new hair traps. Don't think they are intended for that thou...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is that a back flow valve?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you tell him to shoot his buddy?

Any low-down cur that would do that to your tub drain would also sleep with your wife!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a pretty expensive hack. No problem getting a cable through that


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I am suprised that even drains! Haha


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

*No it is not*



Unclog1776 said:


> Is that a back flow valve?


It is an 1 1/2" PVC drum trap and a union. The only way that a cable will go through that is PURE LUCK.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chauncey said:


> It is an 1 1/2" PVC drum trap and a union. The only way that a cable will go through that is PURE LUCK.


I meant just before the drum trap


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chauncey said:


> It is an 1 1/2" PVC drum trap and a union. The only way that a cable will go through that is PURE LUCK.


If installed correctly, it would have been working great.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Was that at head smacking height? 

Don't see any supports and sure looks like pressure fittings. 

No face palm picture to upload, so big sigh.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Lordy, I am going to save this one. Is the buddy an engineer?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Lol!!! Oh thats great. :laughing:


----------

